# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  ФБР заплатило $1 млн за взлом анонимной сети Tor

## CyberWriter

Атака, совершенная в 2014 г. на анонимную сеть Tor, была проведена Университетом Карнеги-Меллон и оплачена ФБР. Бюро само обратилось к специалистам университета. Взлом был ему необходим, чтобы узнать активность нарушителей закона, пользующихся этой сетью для скрытия своего местонахождения. Гонорар за работу составил не менее $1 млн. Эту цифру администрации Tor назвал ее собственный источник.

*Незаконный взлом*

Администрация Tor не считает, что сделка ФБР с университетом была законной и была одобрена наблюдательным советом учебного заведения. Скорее всего, она была заключена в обход этого надзирающего органа, предполагают разработчики технологии анонимизации, пишет cnews.ru.

«Атака не была сфокусирована на преступниках. Она затронула одновременно большое количество пользователей, в том числе не виновных в каких-либо преступлениях. Такая атака не могла получить одобрения», — поделились представители сообщества Tor в блоге проекта.

*Более глубокая проблема*

Представители Tor добавили, что вызывает особые опасения факт наличия сотрудничества ФБР с университетским сообществом, целью которого является взлом технологий защиты. «Если такие действия ФБР будут сходить ей с рук, то это будет означать, что четвертая поправка к Конституции США не работает», — заявили они. Четвертая поправка запрещает необоснованные обыски и задержания. Если властям необходимо получить доступ к данным преступников, они могут воспользоваться помощью разработчиков Tor, однако последние крайне против подобных грубых методов вторжения, нарушающих приватность сразу многих пользователей, говорится в заявлении администрации проекта. 

*Взлом Tor в 2014 г.*

В начале июля 2014 г. администрация анонимной сети обнаружила присутствие ряда узлом в сети Tor, созданных для деанонимизации пользователей. Тогда же эти узлы были удалены из сети. В администрации рассказали, что эти узлы присутствовали в период с конца января 2014 г. по начало июля 2014 г.

Организаторы атаки в 2014 г. использовали модифицированные заголовки протокола Tor для того, чтобы проводить атаки с подтверждением трафика.

Представители Tor не смогли выяснить, какие именно узлы или пользователи в итоге были скомпрометированы, но поняли, что целью атаки стали различные скрытые сервисы сети. Атакующие пытались узнать, кем и где эти сервисы были запущены.

*Интерес со стороны МВД РФ*

В июле 2014 г. МВД РФ объявило закрытый конкурс с призовым фондом в 3,9 млн. Эти средства министерство пообещало передать тому, кто поможет взломать технологию Tor и найдет способ раскрытия информации об анонимных пользователях этой сети.

*Технология Tor*

Технология, лежащая в основе сети Tor, была разработана Научно-исследовательской лабораторией ВМС США в 1990-х годах для защиты правительственных каналов связи и впоследствии стала доступна рядовым гражданам как средство для защиты частной жизни. Сеть стала популярна среди преступников, занимающихся распространением детской порнографии, продажей наркотиков, оружия и т. д. Ранее ФБР признало, что оно в течение длительного времени занимается взломом этой сети различными способами. Примечательно, что гранты на развитие Tor выделяет само правительство США. 

http://www.anti-malware.ru/news/2015-11-12/17224

----------

Сергей Данцеров

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## madman12

Ахаха, неплохой вброс

----------

